# Fall bite



## shooterguy71 (Sep 9, 2016)

With fall slowly rolling in is live shrimp under a popping cork the way to go for trout and reds over oyster rakes?


----------



## Gafiveo (Sep 9, 2016)

Can't ever go wrong with that setup.


----------



## fishman01 (Sep 12, 2016)

A DOA shrimp works quite effectively, too. You gotta supply all of the action, though.


----------



## skiff23 (Sep 12, 2016)

Fished today with a DOA and Popping cork. Caught and released 20 or more trout. I kept 3 over 17" s. Had a blast. Water was crystal clear. You could see the trout hit it before the cork went under


----------



## killswitch (Sep 12, 2016)

shooterguy71 said:


> With fall slowly rolling in is live shrimp under a popping cork the way to go for trout and reds over oyster rakes?




It was yesterday.


----------



## jtaylor (Sep 13, 2016)

What color DOA are ya'll using? And are we talking about the 4" shimp? I tried throwing one Saturday when we ran out of live shrimp and didn't have any luck at all. Thanks


----------



## gobblestopper12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Limit of reds over rakes and a couple of black drum last Monday. Couple of trout but all were 13.5". Go figure


----------



## shooterguy71 (Sep 13, 2016)

I must not be screwing something up. If anyone is fishing out of Sunbury and you need some company shoot me a message. I have no problem chipping in.


----------



## skiff23 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rootbeer glitter DOA under a Cajun Thunder. 24 " leader. 
I was  hoping for a repeat today but the weather has me pinned down.


----------



## fishman01 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks like the weather and the tides are working against us for the rest of the week going into the weekend.


----------



## trippcasey (Sep 15, 2016)

gobblestopper12 said:


> Limit of reds over rakes and a couple of black drum last Monday. Couple of trout but all were 13.5". Go figure



You need a fish stretcher...or a womans tape measure


----------



## Peanut31546 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Corks*

a live shrimp or finge rmullet work great under any cork. just give him enough leader to dance. tightlines my friend.


----------



## jtaylor (Sep 18, 2016)

skiff23 said:


> Rootbeer glitter DOA under a Cajun Thunder. 24 " leader.
> I was  hoping for a repeat today but the weather has me pinned down.



Thanks


----------

